# Some turkey pics for my AAA brothers



## bullethead (May 15, 2017)

We had another incredible year in WI. My buddy and I each were fortunate to kill 4 gobblers (two each).
All were trophies but on our last day after playing cat and mouse with two giants we out foxed them and had a double while sitting almost shoulder to shoulder.
These are the two monster hooks we killed on the last day


----------



## smokey30725 (May 15, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## bullethead (May 15, 2017)

These are the first two that we got 3 days earlier, but in separate areas.
I'm on the left, Todd on the right. 
I used a 20ga with Tungsten#9 handloads.
Todd used a 12ga with T9 handloads.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 15, 2017)

Awesome!
Those are some serious daggers.
Our season just ended and I wasn't able to go once this year  
Great job!


----------



## red neck richie (May 15, 2017)

bullethead said:


> We had another incredible year in WI. My buddy and I each were fortunate to kill 4 gobblers (two each).
> All were trophies but on our last day after playing cat and mouse with two giants we out foxed them and had a double while sitting almost shoulder to shoulder.
> These are the two monster hooks we killed on the last day



Congrats. Some nice looking birds. I love the cabin in the background with the euro mounts.


----------



## bullethead (May 15, 2017)

Thanks guys.
The spurs on mine would tie for 4th place all time in WI. and tie for 12th place in the USA according to the NWTF records for Eastern Turkeys.
I didn't realize it was THAT good until my buddy sent me the link.
I am humbled.


----------



## welderguy (May 15, 2017)

YOUDAMAN bullet !!           (I love pics of dead wildlife)

...and it's kinda nice to be able to put a face to your words now.


----------



## bullethead (May 16, 2017)

Thanks welder, but my Hollywoodesque mug has been in the site a few times along side of dead wildlife.


----------



## JB0704 (May 16, 2017)

Well dun, Bullet.  Looks like you had another great time up there.


----------



## jmharris23 (May 25, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Israel (May 26, 2017)

Cause I ain't harshed a buzz for a bit:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvccpd_my-life-as-a-turkey-hd_shortfilms


but yeah...great looking birds ya got there.


----------

